# Beste books on : Regulative principle of worship



## Mayflower (Mar 22, 2007)

Can anyone list me the best books on the topic of the Regulative principle of worship. I have already Jeremiah Burrough - Gospel Worship which is excellent!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2007)

See this thread.


----------



## javajedi (Mar 22, 2007)

The OPC report on Song in Worship from 1946-47 is helpful. It first goes into some detail on RPW before addressing the title issue. This is not a book but does address a lot of main issues an is real helpful.

BTW, the majority report is non-EP and minority is EP.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2007)

javajedi said:


> The OPC report on Song in Worship from 1946-47 is helpful. It first goes into some detail on RPW before addressing the title issue. This is not a book but does address a lot of main issues an is real helpful.
> 
> BTW, the majority report is non-EP and minority is EP.



The minority report is EP in practice but leaves to the door open to doctrinal IP.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 22, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Can anyone list me the best books on the topic of the Regulative principle of worship. I have already Jeremiah Burrough - Gospel Worship which is excellent!


Get the 2005 and 2006 issues of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ and pick up the 2007 when it comes out. For now, you can pick up the 2005/2006 fairly inexpensively ($40 US to an overseas address). The 2005 has a review of the anti RPW views of Frame and Gore, with a brief intro defining the RPW (my two mites to the cause); the 2006 has part one and the 2007 will have part two of a sixty year survey of RPW and anti-RPW material beginning with the forementioned OPC minority report and ending with a few early 2007 titles. A well known author of worshp books over the last ten years or so has complimented the first part of the survey as "remarkable". The authors will be working down to the wire on the second part but we hope to get everything done to the same standard as part one.


----------

